# Post surgery question



## jennward0512 (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a partial thyroidectomy 11/20/2014 due to a cyst the size of a golf ball pressing into my throat causing me to choke on EVERYTHING. It is very painful to talk and swallow, can anyone tell me approximately how long it will be like this?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It really depends. I'm sorry you are still in pain.

Are you icing the incision?


----------



## jennward0512 (Nov 30, 2014)

No, my surgeon didn't suggest that. But i will definately give it a try. Thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

By keeping a cool pack on your incision the inflammation from the surgery will subside.

Also, take Motrin - I took 600mg every 6 hours starting 3 days post surgery as I wanted off the narcotics and weaned down as time went on.

My neck killed me - probably from the position for surgery. If you feel comfortable - go to a chiropractor and once your incision heals consider a massage therapist to help break adhesion's around your incision.


----------



## kinza (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for answering, Lovlkn and AEmedic, I find myself being more nervous of not knowing if it is cancer or not than of the actual surgery. I just wish the biopsy had been clear, but I guess I just need to be patient. I will still ask him to take out a few lymph nodes,


----------

